# A few pics of my 400R replica R33 GTR



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Absolute stunning, looks realy clean . . why you not choise white wheels? . . . I prefer the silver ones thought.:clap:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Very very nice, everything looks spot-on, even the Nismo graphics, IMO.

I desperately want them sideskirts!!!!!!

Steve


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

That looks awesome , looks just like the real thing


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 
:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

i love 400R's, i luv them even more in white!.

you must but well chuffed??


----------



## beario (Feb 9, 2004)

damn...that is superb...perfection...good one mate...


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

And amazing in the metal I have to add.


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

Looks lovely


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks guys.
Yes im well chuffed with the car.
Thanks for the comments.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

An absolute stunner. You should see the size of this guys grin whenever I see him. We need to find a new superlative for 'Skyline smile'


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

I would have tried to copy the 400R stickers, it does look good.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Toby Broom said:


> I would have tried to copy the 400R stickers, it does look good.


Awesome car Ian, some people like the stickers and others don't.

Here's mine so you can make your own mind up.  










I can get another set made if you want any.

Matt.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

How about getting a better picture up of your rear bumper Matt?
Only my opinion but i prefer the nismo decals.
Thanks for the comments.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*Veilside C1 Rear bumper*

Ian, I went away from the Nismo rear bumper as I prefered the Veilside one.

Best pics I have at the moment of the rear. Sorry mate.



















Not intending to Hijack you thread mate!


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Thats looking nice.
What made you go away from the Nismo one?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

323ian said:


> Thats looking nice.
> What made you go away from the Nismo one?


I went away from the Nismo one as I'm in the process of changing the kit.

The rear will have a carbon boot and low overslung spoiler soon and the veilside bumper has the fins which will marry up with the Top Secret carbon diffuser (So I'm told?!):clap:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I love that Veilside C1 bumper,same as the Do-Luck rear bumper.:bowdown1:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

gtrlux said:


> I love that Veilside C1 bumper,same as the Do-Luck rear bumper.:bowdown1:


Yeah, I'm trying something different as I've got a Do-Luck type 2 spoiler on order - I'm hoping it will look OK as I've never seen or heard of one ever fitted to an R33...

Sorry for the off topic Ian:sadwavey:


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

No worries. That is going to look sweet Matt.


----------

